# Best S14 front end?



## takfujiwara (Jun 21, 2006)

I've had my 1996 240sx SE stock for some time now but havent had any money to put into it. I have some money now (lol graduation) and I am going to start off with a sr20 swap but after that I want to add a nice front end, I was hoping you guys could give an opinion on which front ends would look best on my car, I like the 1997 240sx front ends, maybe a s15 front end converison would look better? Hopefully you guys know of some better looking ones, and can help me out I just think the 1996 stock front just looks too plain... I hope asking a quesiton like this doesnt make me a ricer


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

i'm keeping the zenki front end. a lot of people don't want it. kouki's conversions are becoming more popular and S15 front ends are gettin old. i like the zenki front end anyways. your gonna get a lot of mixed feelings about this.


----------



## SpeedmanRC (Mar 14, 2006)

I love the look of my Kouki. I think you can look in to a R-33 skyline front...seen it done, still looks like your zenki...but a little fatter around the front wheel's.


----------



## takfujiwara (Jun 21, 2006)

The kouki and zenki front ends both look nice, what would be a good deal for them? Which one would be cheaper or easier to put on?


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

well, the zenki would be free, considering thats what you have already. the kouki would probably be between $1000-$2000, depending who and where you get everything from.


----------



## 240sx_Zenki (Jun 22, 2006)

Get the fang kit front end. Those are really intimidating.


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

Any pics of the fang kit?


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

if this "fang" kit is what i think it is, you don't wanna see it.


----------



## afghanwillie (Feb 12, 2006)

i think i know what he's talking about and every time i see that kit it makes me want to throw up on myself....hopefully he's joking


----------



## xpcgamer (Jun 8, 2004)

theresa10909 said:


> Search MULTIPLE LENDERS with ONE APPLICATION
> 
> GREENLIGHT AUTO FINANCE
> 
> ...


Freaking spammer!!! Where are the mods? Somebody get rid of this idiot!:loser:


----------



## silhead1995 (Jul 20, 2006)

You already said you like the Kouki look. The S15 is nice but you are going to PAY for it. There are plenty of kits to make the Zenki, Kouki, and the S15 look awesome. it's all in waht you want to spend. I am keeping there Zenki front on my Silvia. Use the money first on the "GO" and "WHOA". then improve the looks.


----------



## Black on Gold (Sep 29, 2006)

Before you decide on a SR, maybe you should look into it a bit more. Do some research on the pros and cons. Honestly i used to own a Zenki and i loved the look. To me it looks alot better stock then a Kouki does.


----------



## 240SXTWINTURBO900HP (Mar 2, 2007)

WUZ UP PEOPLE WELL I THINK YOU SHOULD GO WITH THE S15 FULL CONVERSION LATER AND DONT LET NO ONE TELL U OTHERWISE LATER IF YOU WANT I CAN TELL YOU HOWW TO TURN YOUR 240SX TO A S15 SEND ME A EMAIL AT [email protected] OR CALL ME AT 865-681-8645 LATER


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

first off, don't type in all caps, it makes it seem like you're yelling. and second, don't bump old threads. it against the forum rules. also, use proper grammer, spelling, and punctuation so it doesn't make you look retarded in the future.


----------

